# Ouch! That hurt



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Just thought I'd relate a story from quite a number of years back.

Playing in the final round of a comp in Scotland. Two shots back off the lead and 3 holes to play. Tee shot on the par 5 16th is lying close to a wall that runs parallel with the fairway but with enough room to put a good swing on it withy the 5 wood. Crunched it! And as my head comes up after the shot the ball hits me just above the right eye. I went down as though I'd been hit by a sniper in the bushes.

I came round xx minutes later feeling very drunk. My ball had bounced off my head and out of bounds. I drop another ball, chip out and complete the hole. I haven't a clue how I finished the round, or where I finished in the comp.

Put my clubs in the car, walked into the clubhouse and promptly passed out again. The ambulance arrived, which they put me in but it wouldn't start. It was the only ambulance on the island so they put me, on a stretcher, in the back of a Police van. Off to the hospital on the island, which is only used to dealing with minor injuries. The hospital ring the ferry and ask them to hold the sailing till they can get me into the ambulance, which had been fixed, and across to the mainland. And the ambulance doesn't start, so back in the Police van and down to the ferry which had been delayed by over an hour at this point.

Eventually end up in a large hospital in Glasgow for a couple of days and then home. Followed by two weeks off work.

During my first game back, a couple of weeks later, a guy hooks off a tee onto our hole, and one bounce later it traps my right, er, um, Pro V1 against my right thigh and thats me sparked out for the count again.

So whats your worst mishap on the course?


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Good story Hobbit. Glad you recovered.

Mine is not as serious, and really quite funny....after the fact. I was up in Ontario Oregon golfing and hit a ball into some dry rough. This was originally a cow pasture that the farmer decided to turn into a golf course. It was pretty warm that day, and while walking through the rough to find my ball I stepped on a 4-5 foot bull snake that was stretched out. Resting I suppose. As I stepped on the snake, and it reared it's ugly head to retaliate, I jumped, and my right foot found a rodent's hole, resulting a pretty painful sprain. Mean while the snake is still pissed, and I am hobbling to get out of it's way. My ankle swells up, we make the drive into town to the ER, who take some x-rays. Luckily they said I had just sprained the ankle. However, I was still going to need some antibiotic shots, because along with the sprain, they found some teeth mark wounds, which were of course a bite from the snake. Since they would not take my word for it, that it was indeed a bull snake, I had to spend the night in the hospital for observation. Took almost 2 weeks for the swelling to go down.

bull snake pictures - Bing Images

Now as fate would have it, I met another golfer on another forum who did exactly the same thing, on the same course. Only difference was he managed to get away from the snake with out any injuries.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Okay you think I'm close to the rubber room with some of my wierd posts. You guys seem to bring Dr. Mishap with you


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

broken tee said:


> Okay you think I'm close to the rubber room with some of my wierd posts. You guys seem to bring Dr. Mishap with you


Don't get me on my rugby injuries! Oh go on then. My wife attempted to retire me from rugby after I broke my neck - she threw out my boots. When fit I bought a new pair, played one game then retired. But after two skull fractures, and the broken neck, I thought that at 36 yrs old I needed a safer sport.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I don't watch much Rugby, but we do get telecasts of Australian Rules Football. I will assume Rugby is a bit rougher? The same? I lost some teeth playing base ball, broke a leg skiing, have a broken nose from football, got married, raised teen agers. That's about all that has happened to me, not counting my military days. I have been hit on the legs by golf balls a few times over the years. I just pick those balls up, holler back "thank you", and go on playing. Got my first Pro V-1 that way. 

Rubber room......that's funny:laugh:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Big Hobbit said:


> Don't get me on my rugby injuries! Oh go on then. My wife attempted to retire me from rugby after I broke my neck - she threw out my boots. When fit I bought a new pair, played one game then retired. But after two skull fractures, and the broken neck, I thought that at 36 yrs old I needed a safer sport.





FrogsHair said:


> I don't watch much Rugby, but we do get telecasts of Australian Rules Football. I will assume Rugby is a bit rougher? The same? I lost some teeth playing base ball, broke a leg skiing, have a broken nose from football, got married, raised teen agers. That's about all that has happened to me, not counting my military days. I have been hit on the legs by golf balls a few times over the years. I just pick those balls up, holler back "thank you", and go on playing. Got my first Pro V-1 that way.
> 
> Rubber room......that's funny:laugh:


I've had better luck with my Wilson titaniums then you two with your Pro V's I won the cup. I did get a few injuries being a soldier for 20 years. The three of us have raised our kids plus our wives are telling us to stop acting like kids... any of us listening. I think so, we're playing golf.


----------

